# Amazing sub and enclosure deal!



## 06gtmike (Sep 30, 2009)

This thing looks awesome, probably won't last long at that price!!!

10 inch subwoofer | eBay


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

:laugh:


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice...better snatch it up before its gone..hahah


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

This seller's rating represents the ideal price he will get for it....coincidence?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

If only there was a Buy it Now option i would own that sub.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dude, if I were selling it I would at least add the notation "Continuously Variable Vent" just unscrew the top and move it! Looks like Furniture grade materials hahaha!


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

What da???


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

I did something like that when i was around 15 :|


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

That's gotta be a prank. Someone bet a buddy that they could sell it on eBay. The scary part is that without the ridiculous opening bid they'd probably be right.


----------



## Slow Cruiser (Aug 21, 2016)

Sent a message to the fellow, asked aboot the weight for $hits n giggles


----------



## Hemi007 (Mar 7, 2017)

SOLD!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Hemi007 said:


> SOLD!


Lol, Good One. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh................


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Based on the positive feed back in this thread, I went ahead and bought it. Also, I added the shipping insurance because I wouldn't want it to get scratched in transit.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

You should have fed exed a cashier's check, and offered to send a courier to pick it up.


----------



## lynchknot (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll have to pass on this one. $88.99 for shipping is a bit too much


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

Whats wrong with people? ????? Thats the biggest Frankenstein of a thing iv ever seen for sale...


----------

